# Northman plow parts



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in need of a cutting edge (9 hole-90"X 6"X1/2") and angle cylinder seal kit or new cylinder for a 7.5 ft. Northman plow. I can't seem to find them anywhere. Does anyone know where I can purchase these parts or if anything else is a possiblity.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I know that Deed's equipment in Indianapolis used to be able to get parts for them. I have a friend that had a Northman & we rebuilt it & ordered parts from them. You can google them & see what their # is & give them a call.


----------



## jkbmkiii (Jan 5, 2010)

www.lamperthitch.com

I was there today and Purchased new cylinder , they said they did not have a seal kit, 210.00 bucks though, I had to get this truck going!!


----------

